# Bundjalung Nat Pk. just Sth. of Evans Head



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gday, just wondering if anyone has stayed at this park we are looking for somewhere on north NSW coast to spend a 4 day weekend to dodge the Qid school holidays(show day Tmba).It looks good on site but you never can tell,any info greatly appreciated so I can show the wife this forum is not a total waste of time. Cheers Gary


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Haven't stayed there myself, just passed through. Personally, I'd go the extra distance to Iluka


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Used to be a nice place.

Very exposed ocean beach though. Very good reef a couple of miles straight off-shore from Black Rock.

Good beach fishing at Black Rock


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Hagar, I can recommend Black Rocks. There is a national park campground, very basic, right on the beach. Composting dunny but you have to take your own water. Turn left not far after you go through Ballina on the highway south. Camp in the northern most site. Its the largest and has bbqs, old ammo bunkers for shade and has the big sand hill to hide behind from the offshore in the arvo.

From this site its about 100m to the track that leads down to the pontoon on Jerusalem Ck. You can paddle about 4kms up the creek where it meets the ocean. It was sealed off by sand last time I went. I havent caught much in there but there would be some fish Im sure. Beach fishing can be good if the weather is kind. If you fancy roughing it a bit I believe people camp up at the mouth of the creek and the rangers turn a blind eye.
Be careful if you drive on the beach. The sand is quite coarse, not like Fraser, Rainbow, etc. The beach is also quite flat and the tide rushes up quickly. If you drive north on the beach and the tide comes up there is no where to go due to the coffee rock. If yo uhead south when yo hit the beach you end up at Woody Head near Iluka.

For my money I would have a look at Woody Head. Still in Bundgalung Nat park. The campground is sheltered, has good facilities and a sensational beach launch. Ten minute paddle and you can get to the reefs off Iluka and some good fish in no time, weather permitting. Up until last week or so you could also fish in the mighty Clarence down the road. I believe that river has been destroyed by chemical runnoff and is now closed indefinately too.. Lucky they are putting in Green Zones and Bag Limits to save the fish population!!!!! :shock: GGGGGGGRRRRRRRr!!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:

Another fantastic Nat park campground only another 50km or so south is Sandon River mouth. Head to Broomes Head and take the dirt road south the 20km or so. Also no water or facilities but very quiet and good fishing.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

where abouts in the NP?
illuka is the southern limit of the bungdulung national park, it has some great camping areas and caravan parks.
evans head (the northern limit of NP) has one camping ground, though the river is well suited to yak fishing.
illuka has a massive river system next dooor and also has the esk river nearby.

check out; http://www2.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au/pa ... 41&Type=xo

jerusalem creek has camping ground too, but has no shops or tackle stores for 1hr drive.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gary I have stayed at Woody Head camp ground in Bundjalung, fantastic but crowded at peak times, and also just looked in at Black Rocks but had been told theft had become a bit of a problem there.

Also unlike our national parks, NSW has a charge on everything in their parks and I used a 12 month pass one year to get discounts and didn't work out unless you were a frequent user all year...I had a mate camp cheaper with full facilities at the commercial park in Iluka, while I paid more for less at Woody :shock:

Paulo mentioned Broomes Head and that is where I would take the family and score some brownie points as well, a really quiet village atmosphere with nil night life, but beautiful beaches etc, and a huge cara/camp ground with good amenities...we arrived there one Easter and there was stacks of room as its off the highway and because of access from Maclean many miss it mate

Fantastic beach fishing, and drummer and ******* from the rocks with deep water in close


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Yep, Broome head is definately worth a look as is the Sandon.

Big Jew off the beach at night.

Woody Head would be packed over Easter. (but a great place.) Big jew off the rocks right in front of the park, Big bream - same place.

******* everywhere. (Try one live for the jew)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yep like the rest I would go further south. It would be alright for an overnighter, but really isnt the nicest camping spot. If you plan on staying at Woody head I would book now, it will still be very crowded, lots of Qlder's go there at school holiday time.

I'll be at Brunswick Heads between the 5th and the 12th of April, staying at Massey Greens caravan park. Not quite as far to go.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

paulo said:


> Up until last week or so you could also fish in the mighty Clarence down the road. I believe that river has been destroyed by chemical runnoff and is now closed indefinately too.. Lucky they are putting in Green Zones and Bag Limits to save the fish population!!!!! :shock: GGGGGGGRRRRRRRr!!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


Got any info on this? I thought it was only the Richmond that was closed?


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gday again and thanks for all the replys and info,the boss says she doesnt want to spend all weekend driving so we might book in at Brunswick ,we stopped in for lunch last year and looks nice down by the water We went to Broomes head for a one nighter and promised ourselves a longer stay next time .Your right about the park Richo ,seems to go for miles.I wish I had a couple of months to beach crawl and check out all the bays etc.there are some top spots for a paddle down that way,nearly as good as Qid Cheers Gary


----------



## SteveCan (May 3, 2007)

Brusnwick is a lovely spot, so enjoy. I camp with some mates at Black Rocks at Bundjalung every winter. It's a great spot but we have never done all that well with the fishing there, not sure why not as it looks the goods. We like it because there is plentiful firewood and you aren't assigned a postage stamp to camp on by a soup nazi who will penalise you if you so much a sput a rope 1 centimeter out of your area. Never had anythign stolen from there or heard of it - but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen..

Have camped at the mouth of Jerusalem out of a canoe and it's a simply spectacular place to wake up in the morning. The Live firing range that the air force uses to the north is impressive around Easter!

Not much in the way of creature comforts, but if you like to rought it a bit it's a nice place to do it.


----------

